# Vodafone contact in english



## tasty12

Can anyone help me.
I have a contract with vodafone for internet(a dongle)
I want to cancel the contract but the shop I took the contract out with last year say I have to telephone them and gave me this number 607123000. The trouble is it is in spanish and I do not understand what the answer phone is saying to me in order to get through to someone english.
Does anyone know of a telephone number which is english speaking.
The website is all in spanish and I need to cancel it as they are taking money out of bank every month


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
Have you considered cancelling the direct debit/standing order with your bank?
They will soon get in contact with you then!
This is what I have done in the past.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## tasty12

Yes I will do that I think 
Thanks


----------



## AllHeart

If you just cancel the direct deposit, you're still stuck with having to communicate with them. 

I have to deal with Movistar and Orange for my bills, contracts, tech support and other issues, and always go into the store to do anything as I can't understand on the phone. It's much easier for me to speak and understand Spanish in person. The one time I had technical problems and had to use the phone I had a Spanish neighbour call in for me. So either you can have a Spaniard call for you, or you can go into the Vodafone store.


----------



## tasty12

ok thank you that is a good idea


----------



## AllHeart

You're welcome.


----------



## AllHeart

I just found this: "Customer service in English for Vodafone clients 22189 (free)."

From here: Vodafone | Broadband in Spain


----------



## tasty12

Thanks for that, but that is for vodafone mobile/telephone customers.
I do not have a telephone contract just a mobile dongle 
The shop told me to telephone 607123000 and someone will be able to cancel contract and they speak english but I cannot get passed the automated part/answer machine as it is in spanish
But very grateful just the same


----------



## AllHeart

You're welcome. Sorry that # was of no help to you. So all you need to do now is to get someone who understands Spanish to help you through the prompts - a neighbour or a friend. Do you know anyone?


----------



## AllHeart

I just called the number and can understand them. If you PM me your mobile number that is registered on the account, I can get through the prompts and ask them to call you. I need your # to get through the prompts. Or the ID you have registered with them.


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
On most automated phone systems - repeated pressing of 0 normally gets you connected to a human operator!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## xabiaxica

Vodafone... They reckon I owe them XXX€ (can't remember exactly how much) 

Every now & then they phone me...... they can't seem to get it into their heads that I've never had a contract with them..... two PAYGs - but no contract - ever

Which is why they have never had my bank account details - & why I couldn't possibly have run up XXX€ in debt with them!


----------



## Adam929

Hello,

I am look for advice on some money which I owe Vodafone - I owe them 2 months worth of bills from when I lived in Spain. I no longer live there I moved back to England and Im finding it hard to pay! The only option it seems is to pay via bank transfer - but Vodafone only tell me the 'account number' in which to pay - however I need the BIC number.

This is more or less what Ive sent in an email to Vodafone: 

After speaking on the phone, I have the 'Banco Santander' account number in order to do this BUT there are some extra pieces of information which I need.

Please can you provide me with some missing information.

In the section where I pay you - it is asking for an "address" - what address shall i put?

Also, I need the BIC code which is a Bank Identifier Code. 

Please could anybody shed some light on this for me?

Thank you


----------



## The Master

"Customer service in English for Vodafone clients 22189 (free)."

What is the number of this for mobile users not on Vodafone mobile service? It is not 607 189000.

I need to speak directly to Vodafone client support / Bajas in an English voice, i.e. without going through a switchboard of Spanish personnel.


----------



## KateB9

AllHeart said:


> I just found this: "Customer service in English for Vodafone clients 22189 (free)."
> 
> From here: Vodafone | Broadband in Spain


Thank you for this. I just had a problem with home wifi password and called 22189. A customer service agent answered in English and then connected a conference call with a tech support agent. The customer service rep translated between Spanish and English, and they sorted the problem in under five minutes. Solved! Thank you!


----------

